# Should I restart my town?



## Erica (Jul 18, 2013)

I really don't know if I want to start my town over... But I really dislike it.

I'm really not satisfied with it. I don't really like it. I'm not sure if the pros outweigh the cons...

-I dislike my house placement
-I don't really care for my villagers
-I want the classic police station instead of the modern one
-There's a lot of grass wear because of my lack of planning

But the thing I'm worried about is losing everything and my progress...
-The museum donations, the fish/insects I've caught
-Badges
-Emotions
-Catalog T__T
-Public Works T__T
-The wasted bells in expanding my home, and everything I've bought
-HHA won't have any houses in it 

Should I restart? I'd really like to hear other's opinions.


----------



## Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, you should. o-o House placement is forever, so is police station I think... Unless your layout is amazing, I'd say restart.


----------



## duzell (Jul 18, 2013)

I would have to say you should restart as well. Disliking your house placement is something that would get at you every time you load your game. It's one of the reasons that I restarted my own town. The only thing I regretted about my restart was because I had many favorite villagers.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

I really don't know whether to aswell  i don't want to get stuck in that rut of constantly resetting/restarting again and again as happened in previous games :/
i dont like where my campsite is, and im not even sure i like the campsite, i do like my villagers, but theres many more id much rather have such as Vesta, who i could get as an original villager
but i dont want to lose my bells, my throne, rococo furniture, villager pics, the fish and insects and paintings :/ and live to regret it all, i could give them to people for storage but id be so paranoid haha
Its a MUCH harder decision to reset in this game than previous ones, the shops take so long to unlock etc
plus i destroyed my island cutting down bushes etc and i regret that

Also in Wild world, i made it so i had a picture of every villager who lived in my town, before letting them leave, i didnt do this in NL and its bugged me  if i restarted i could make sure no-one moves until i have their pic hm


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 18, 2013)

Grass regrows; villagers come and go; you can demolish your house and start over without getting rid of everything. You'd be stuck with the modern police station, but I don't know if starting from scratch because of that would be worth it. If you're satisfied with the overall map, then I'd keep it. It seems a good map is hard to come by. Most of the map layouts seem just terrible to me. Most things you can change, but once you decide on the general map, you're stuck with it.


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have someone to hold any items/money you want, then I would say restarting isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Erica (Jul 18, 2013)

The fact that I can restart gives me the freedom to time travel and get my shops and control which villagers move in and where makes it worth it. 

Except like idk my progress T_T I feel like I'm cheating if I restart.


----------



## Alxndr (Jul 18, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> you can demolish your house and start over without getting rid of everything.



How do you demolish your house?


----------



## Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Grass regrows; villagers come and go; you can demolish your house and start over without getting rid of everything. You'd be stuck with the modern police station, but I don't know if starting from scratch because of that would be worth it. If you're satisfied with the overall map, then I'd keep it. It seems a good map is hard to come by. Most of the map layouts seem just terrible to me. Most things you can change, but once you decide on the general map, you're stuck with it.



If you demolish the mayor house, your whole town is gone... for some weird reason.


----------



## Erica (Jul 18, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Grass regrows; villagers come and go; you can demolish your house and start over without getting rid of everything. You'd be stuck with the modern police station, but I don't know if starting from scratch because of that would be worth it. If you're satisfied with the overall map, then I'd keep it. It seems a good map is hard to come by. Most of the map layouts seem just terrible to me. Most things you can change, but once you decide on the general map, you're stuck with it.



I don't like my town map either. When I first got the game, I restarted my town for two hours to get this map. I didn't even really like it. My boyfriend was just nagging about how I was taking forever to choose a map. I warned him at the time that I keep resetting so I can get the perfect town but he just wanted me to play so he could too. (I made him wait for me to get my map before he could start playing. I'm a terrible girlfriend T___T)


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 18, 2013)

Lin said:


> If you demolish the mayor house, your whole town is gone... for some weird reason.



But there are two choices in Isabelle's menu. One is to "Demolish my home" and the other is to "Re-create the town." I was under the impression you can get rid of the old house without damaging the rest of the town. I guess the house demolish option is only for non-mayor characters.


----------



## Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> But there are two choices in Isabelle's menu. One is to "Demolish my home" and the other is to "Re-create the town." I was under the impression you can get rid of the old house without damaging the rest of the town. I guess the house demolish option is only for non-mayor characters.



Well I tried demolishing my mayor's house for funsies before, and Isabelle warned me my town would be gone if I did that. o3o I'm paraphrasing but you get the idea. x.x


----------



## Demeter (Jul 18, 2013)

I restarted a lot till I got a layout and villagers and everything I was happy with. Im glad I did


----------



## Jack Dean (Jul 18, 2013)

i think you should restart wrong house placement is horrible thats why i restarted but if u put the beautiful town ordinance you will have hardly and weeds and lots of flowers


----------



## Erica (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! I've decided to restart! T^T


----------



## Attribule (Jul 18, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> But there are two choices in Isabelle's menu. One is to "Demolish my home" and the other is to "Re-create the town." I was under the impression you can get rid of the old house without damaging the rest of the town. I guess the house demolish option is only for non-mayor characters.



"Demolish my home" is literally Animal Crossing's "Delete character" option and always has been. You don't just clear out the house, you delete that entire character completely. The mayor can never change, and the game literally cannot operate without a mayor, so choosing the demolish option with your mayor character destroys the entire town as well.

Edit - On-topic: I personally know what it's like to hate your town. I recently restarted as well since I had one of the worst possible town layouts in the entire game (I checked). It could fit almost no public projects and there was barely even enough land for villager houses. It hurts losing the badges and museum collections but fortunately you can re-obtain them, especially if you're going to time travel to catch yourself up.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmmm...that's tough.  Normally I'd say no, because, believe me, you do NOT want to have the feeling of losing so much progress.  If you restart, you will REGRET IT.  But my town was different...I restarted just to restart.  Huge mistake.  But yours...you say there's a lot of problems...so I'd have to say yes.  But I'm only saying that because of the cons.  If you don't mind feeling a lot of regret, go ahead...it's really your decision.  I'd stick with yes if you believe there's a lot wrong with it.


----------



## Attribule (Jul 18, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Hmmm...that's tough.  Normally I'd say no, because, believe me, you do NOT want to have the feeling of losing so much progress.  If you restart, you will REGRET IT.  But my town was different...I restarted just to restart.  Huge mistake.  But yours...you say there's a lot of problems...so I'd have to say yes.  But I'm only saying that because of the cons.  If you don't mind feeling a lot of regret, go ahead...it's really your decision.  I'd stick with yes if you believe there's a lot wrong with it.



There's really no regret when it comes to pretty much despising your current town. The flaws in your entire town start burning into your mind since you have to play in that dump every day. At that point the game starts becoming less enjoyable, at least from my experience.


----------



## Rose (Jul 18, 2013)

Erica said:
			
		

> I really dislike it.


It sounds like you knew the answer to your question from the start.

It's absolutely essential to love your town or there just isn't really any point in making any more progress in it. Animal Crossing is about nursing your town to be the best it can be, day by day, and you should be inspired and eager to see your vision unfold.

Progress can always be regained with time, but the way to bond with your town with complete satisfaction and readiness is to know you won't have constant nagging thoughts of what you don't like about it.


----------



## Gera (Jul 18, 2013)

I restarted last week, but now I'm very happy I restarted, got a nice town layout, the caf?, the police station and my house are in a good place, and I got the 90% of fish and bugs I had in 4 days


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Jul 18, 2013)

Should I restart, I have a really nice layout but I don't like my Solar Panel getting in the way...


----------



## Rose (Jul 18, 2013)

Caffeine Coffee said:


> Should I restart, I have a really nice layout but I don't like my Solar Panel getting in the way...


I thought you could demolish a solar panel.


----------



## jessicafae (Jul 18, 2013)

Rose said:


> It sounds like you knew the answer to your question from the start.
> 
> It's absolutely essential to love your town or there just isn't really any point in making any more progress in it. Animal Crossing is about nursing your town to be the best it can be, day by day, and you should be inspired and eager to see your vision unfold.
> 
> Progress can always be regained with time, but the way to bond with your town with complete satisfaction and readiness is to know you won't have constant nagging thoughts of what you don't like about it.



Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 18, 2013)

I say restart. I did, and it was the best ever. I was super far, had lots of things done, tons of money went into things, but I wasn't happy with my house placement, and people weren't moving in or out, and I was not interested in playing as much. I restarted and found a town I loved, house placement I loved, and I started the date at the end of june and just played each day like 45 mins to work up to the actual date and i've gotten things back, like, kicks, and up grades. If you want, i'd hold anything you wanted in my town. you could put it on the ground and i'd keep the gates closed till you got done and were ready for it back. I had my friend hold stuff and it was nice. since you could keep some rare things like the DLC items c:


----------



## Farobi (Jul 18, 2013)

Even though i find my town layout average, i will never tt as i have placed 100+ hours on it. and no i wont time travel for getting stuff faster.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 18, 2013)

*Restart it.* If you're not happy with it now, you never will be.

*"I dislike my house placement"* - This is a huge problem. The mayors house placement is everything. You want your house to be in a place that you really love, and enjoy. I recommend making sure that there is space on all sides, especially in the front. I made the mistake, in my first town, of putting my house right against the cliff. Then I couldn't plant trees, flowers, or bushes to accent my home. But in my new town, I have plenty of space and it's amazing.
*"I don't really care for my villagers"* - I know a lot of people say this 'doesn't matter', because villagers will eventually move out. This is true, however; sometimes it can take a very long time. If you can't tolerate them, why bother trying.
*"I want the classic police station instead of the modern one"* - This is huge as well. The Police Station is important, and if I'm not mistaken, you can't tear it down after building it. So if you have the wrong model, it can screw up the look and feel of your entire town.
*"There's a lot of grass wear because of my lack of planning"* - Flowers can help regrow grass, but again. This is a big problem. I truly recommend that you restart. And instead of building PWP's and houses in the spur of the moment, write it down in a notebook somewhere and think about it for a little while. Give it time.

*"The museum donations, the fish/insects I've caught"* - If you restart now, all you'll miss is the last 5 or 6 bugs/fish from June. Which is fine. Amazing, actually. This gives you a solid fact that you'll be able to continue to let your museum grow for a year, instead of finishing it in a couple of months. This isn't that big of a deal if you think about it, really. 
*"Badges"* - Earning badges is a difficult and rewarding experience, but how can you have fun earning them in a town you dislike? I think you'll enjoy re-earning them in your new town. That is, if you decide to restart.
*"Emotions"* - It will take a while to get Club Lol and the emotions back, yes. But what's wrong with using classic smiley's for a bit? 
*"Catalog T__T"* - There are tons of members on here that are sweet enough to let you catalog items. If you do end up restarting, remember to buy out Ables & Nooklings everyday. Tons of cataloging can come from this, easily.
*"Public Works T__T"* - This is about the only thing that should stop you from restarting. It _does_ take a while, waiting for villagers to request things, but again. If you hate the layout, why bother putting more PWP's down? How much better would you feel in an amazing town, knowing where each PWP should go, and knowing that you love the way they look in your beautiful new village?
*"The wasted bells in expanding my home, and everything I've bought"* - There's always the Stalk Market, kind users, and Beetles. 
*"HHA won't have any houses in it"* - Eventually, the Nintendo homes should start re-appearing again. If not, who cares? At least you have a town that you love.

In a nutshell, I truly, strongly believe you should restart. I kept a town I disliked for weeks, thinking that the more PWP's and flowers that I'd add would make it less unappealing, but it never worked. The layout wasn't for me. And sometimes that happens. There's no shame in restarting.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

I would restart, I had a similar situation at first. Just get someone to hold your bells and items for you!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 19, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I really don't know whether to aswell  i don't want to get stuck in that rut of constantly resetting/restarting again and again as happened in previous games :/
> i dont like where my campsite is, and im not even sure i like the campsite, i do like my villagers, but theres many more id much rather have such as Vesta, who i could get as an original villager
> but i dont want to lose my bells, my throne, rococo furniture, villager pics, the fish and insects and paintings :/ and live to regret it all, i could give them to people for storage but id be so paranoid haha
> Its a MUCH harder decision to reset in this game than previous ones, the shops take so long to unlock etc
> ...



Such a difficult decision ah


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Such a difficult decision ah



I think I would restart if I were you.  If so much is bugging you, it will continue to bug you until you restart.  Plus, I'm starting over on Monday as the earliest date, and you won't be alone. c:  There are lots of people kind enough to let you catch back up again as well.
Believe me, I don't want to keep restarting like I did in previous games too, but eventually you'll find the perfect town and I think that'll be it.  It hasn't happened to me yet, but I'm sure it will happen eventually! 
About your campsite - like I mentioned, that will bug you forever unless you can put it somewhere else.  Can you demolish it?  If not, that's another reason to restart.  Also, about losing your Bells and your furniture - that's a tough thing about restarting.   But if you want to take the risk, go ahead!  You can Time Travel to catch up, but either way you'll get everything eventually - and possibly Vesta as well!
And the last thing; that bugged me on my former town too.  I wanted to have everyone's picture, so I restarted.  That's another thing that will bug you.  But it's really up to you!  My words, though, would be to restart.  After all, you might find a layout and villagers you love! 
I hope I helped!  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ciel (Jul 19, 2013)

Last night I was holding my town in contempt after visiting a friend's place. What I did instead of restarting was I removed the bridge that was next to my house (the original bridge) and began to chop down trees and ultimately change the feel of the town completely. I always used the original bridge to travel back and forth and rarely used the second bridge I installed. Now, being forced to use that bridge gives my town a completely different feel. Because you can "time travel" restarting is not really an issue, but I personally feel like I would be cheating myself and the game if I did it. I feel like I have some silly ethical obligation to make the best of the situation.


----------



## Wish (Jul 19, 2013)

If you need any DLC or help you know I will


----------



## Mia (Jul 19, 2013)

If you've strongly come to dislike your village then restart. But have a trusted person hold your most valuable items/tools so you can reclaim them.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 19, 2013)

Can you send us screenshots of your village? maybe we can help you out better that way


----------



## EmiCat (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm stuck too because I hate my town map and where my house is.
But I will lose the dream suite and other valuable projects what do I do?

EmiCat


----------



## BonsaiFreak (Jan 19, 2014)

I restarted and the trouble is, once you do it you get tempted to do it any time you get fed up of your town. I was like it with WW - I constantly restarted until it got to the point where I got bored of playing.
I'm not 100% happy with my town but I'm forcing myself to make the best of it, I hate doing that beginning part of the game over and over.


----------



## Maakun (Jan 19, 2014)

You are all WAY too serious, no offense of course, to each their own.  I was happy with my map, my house is smack dab in the middle.  If I get bored, I make a new character.  I like my villagers but I don't really care if they move too much and my grass grew back fairly quickly when the snow came.

I've played AC for 400 hours and I'd never delete my town for any reason.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jan 19, 2014)

Find someone to hold your items for you and you'll have every item you had before. (I'd restart my town)


----------



## madboots1234 (Nov 2, 2014)

should I restart to because I hate my placement of my house and the public work projects are not that keen to me but I got full golden tools my museum has got a lot of things in it and but I hate the placements of things

- - - Post Merge - - -

should I restart to because I hate my placement of my house and the public work projects are not that keen to me but I got full golden tools my museum has got a lot of things in it and but I hate the placements of things


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the T&T Emporium and no way Jose , I'm not restarting xDD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 24, 2015)

If u have friends,you should ask to them if they can keep yo items and bells,so yeah you should restart


----------



## Lucaboo (Jun 25, 2015)

That's a really hard question, but if ur planning to restart at least get someone to hold it items for you and your bells so you won't loose that too


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, restart I guess. I understand all ur effort would be waster but there is no point in continuing to play when ur unhappy with ur town


----------

